# Little Girls' Crochet Skirt Pattern?



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I found one a couple of years ago. I printed it out and stuck it in my Patterns notebook. Sat down the other day to start up on it, and the pattern is not the same as the picture. So I went online to look it up, thinking maybe it had been corrected since then. The site is no longer there. Waaaaah!!! I'm sure I can fake it the rest of the way, but sheesh! The pattern pic shows a single/half double crochet part from the waist to the hips, then it starts in a shell pattern from there to mid calf increasing slightly, kind of has a gathered at the hip look and then a-line from there down. I have some cheap sparkly pink acrylic yarn. 

I spent a couple hours looking up girls' skirt patterns, but there really isn't much out there. 

Does anyone have a cute skirt pattern, that's not too short or too tight? Or maybe just some ideas??


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

You don't mention size but maybe one of these might help:

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/sedona/sedona_1.html

http://www.cageofwords.com/?page_id=3

She has several patterns that have been archived...
http://web.archive.org/web/20080119...istinascrochethaven.com/ruffled_red_skirt.htm


----------

